# Purple Stuff - Ear Cleaning



## K Armes (Jul 5, 2006)

This may sound like a totally stupid question, but I was trying to buy the ingredients to make the purple ear cleaning solution that so many swear by:

16 oz. bottle isopropyl alcohol (or witch hazel)
4 tablespoons Boric Acid Powder
16 drops Gentian Violet 1% Solution 

I went to Walgreens, and they had the Genetian Violet solution. However, when I asked the pharmacist where to find the boric acid powder, he said look on the insecticide aisle - for boric acid used to get rid of roaches.

So, my question is: do different types of boric acid exist (like one for first aid, one for insecticide, etc.)?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

K Armes said:


> This may sound like a totally stupid question, but I was trying to buy the ingredients to make the purple ear cleaning solution that so many swear by:
> 
> 16 oz. bottle isopropyl alcohol (or witch hazel)
> 4 tablespoons Boric Acid Powder
> ...


I had the same problem with Walgreens and finally got it at Longs Drugs.

You would want the straight boric acid powder found in the first aid section, and not the insecticide which comes in a different chemical form and bears a slightly different name.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Unless the boric acid in the insecticide section has other ingredients, it is likely the same thing. Boric acid is an effective for roach control as well as an effective fungicide. When we build our house just before any cabinets were installed I sprinkled boric acid on the floor where the cabinets were to be placed. The remainder went into a batch of the purple stuff.

Check it out - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boric_acid


----------



## Bug (Feb 6, 2005)

CVS is a great source for these ingredients. Everthing you need at one store. Ask the pharmacist for the violet and the boric acid. Witch hazel is easy to find. Works great.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

The boric acid crystals act as an irritant. While it may be toxic if the roachs ingest it that is not how it works.

As far as cleaning ears. I work in an urgent care center and we flush ear on a regular basis. Unless the wax has hardend it is easily flushed out with warm water. Some nurses like to mix in some hydrogen peroxide too. Either a bulb syringe or a 10 cc or greater syringe, no needle, can be used to flush. A regular syringe allows for more force to be applied while flushing. The best way to plug ear canals is to use a q-tip in your ear and push the wax in deeper.

Tom


----------



## K Armes (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for your replies - I think I've got it now.

Took the house beagle to the vet yesterday with double-ear infections. He sold me some ear cleaner for over $10. Made me decide it might be time to give the purple stuff a try and save some $$$ -- too many canine ears to clean around here to spend $10 a pop on cleaning solution!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

bump, time to clean


----------



## fred (Aug 12, 2007)

Another thread on RTF that makes me realize I do not know enough about the care of my dog.

So what is the correct way to clean my dogs ear? What is needed? How often?

I normally use a car key to clean mine.
Damon


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

twall said:


> The boric acid crystals act as an irritant. While it may be toxic if the roachs ingest it that is not how it works.
> Tom


Tom, just nit picking here, but it actually kills roaches and other insects through contact with their integument, the stuff that makes their exoskeleton hard. Since insects have no lungs they breathe through their skin. Boric acid effectively blocks respiration in the insect and causes it to slowly suffocate. It is a slow death in terms of an insect’s lifespan. 

The acid kills any yeast or bacteria found in the ears and not becase it is an irritant, but because it has a very low pH.

Boric acid is not all created equally, but if it is pure boric acid it is probably fine to use in the purple stuff, however, reagent or pharmaceutical grade is preferred. The biggest issues with the BA for insecticides is purity and dissolvability. Impurities should not be an issue because it is an acid and not a lot of impurities will tolerate an acidic environment, certainly not any sort of microbial contaminate. The dissolvability could be an issue because you don’t want to be rubbing crystals into your dog’s ears; it would be kind of like rubbing them with sandpaper.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

While I use & recommend "gentian violet solution", the common trade name for the solution under discussion, in recent years I have seen consistent recommendation to only use the witch hazel version due to the potential to damage the hearing of dogs that may already have ear infection through alcohol exposure.

This solution is primarily a preventative treatment & not a treatment to cure or contain an existing issue. I use it after water work where water-borne bacteria might be a concern & otherwise every couple of weeks for general ear cleansing. As far as results, I can't remember any of my dogs having ear issues since I began using it.

And BTW, it can be purchased at a reasonable price commerically at Urban Carnivore, www.urbancarnivore.com


----------



## hillcrest (Dec 18, 2005)

My dog had ear problems for 3 straight years. We tried everything from the vet and nothing worked. Then I tried the purple stuff, and there hasn't been a problem in 2 years.


----------



## 311Hemi (Feb 6, 2008)

badbullgator said:


> Boric acid is not all created equally, but if it is pure boric acid it is probably fine to use in the purple stuff, however, reagent or pharmaceutical grade is preferred. The biggest issues with the BA for insecticides is purity and dissolvability. Impurities should not be an issue because it is an acid and not a lot of impurities will tolerate an acidic environment, certainly not any sort of microbial contaminate. *The dissolvability could be an issue because you don’t want to be rubbing crystals into your dog’s ears; it would be kind of like rubbing them with sandpaper.*


I mixed up this solution and now it looks like the boric acid has not dissolved into the solution, or if it was originally (as it looked to be) it has precipitated since and is now all sitting on the bottom of the jug.

Anyone else have this issue, or know what to do about it?


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

I have had excellent results using this "Blue Power Ear Formula". Had a dog who went to the vet several weeks in a row with ear bacteria and ear mite problem. All the vet stuff didn't seem to cure the problem and cost a bundle too boot. Tried this Blue stuff and in a week his ears were clean and fresh. Also had a sore on the tip of another dogs ear that would not heal for months. I put the blue stuff on it and in 2 weeks the sore was gone. I do all my dogs "5 of them" now once a month and have not had any ear issues in over 2 years.
This stuff is very cheap to make. 
link: http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Blue Power Ear Treatment.pdf


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

I bought my boric acid in the insecticide department of Home Depot. There's enough in the container to last.....forever. It dissolves fine. 

I'm a retired chemist & physics teacher. Besides the *high* quality boric acid in the product (99%), there is 1% inert talcum which is in there to make it easy to pour from the container. (note: I called and talked to "tech support" for detailed verifications about the label.)

Once the correct amount of this boric acid source is added to the rest of the Purple Ear Cleaner solution, the amout of talc becomes so insignificant that it has about the same effect (inert contamination) as "whispering sweet nothings" into his ear.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

I also use this home brew ear solution. All products purchased from Walgreen's. It is very inexpensive to make. My oldest lab was having regular ear issues. (smells and black goop). Soon after using this product it cleared up and we haven't had any issues in about two years. I flush her ears on heartworm day each month. I read about this solution on this site and thought we would give it a try. It works well for us.

Gene


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bump for OteyOtey


----------



## kdeckels (Sep 12, 2009)

Gene said:


> I also use this home brew ear solution. All products purchased from Walgreen's. It is very inexpensive to make. My oldest lab was having regular ear issues. (smells and black goop). Soon after using this product it cleared up and we haven't had any issues in about two years. I flush her ears on heartworm day each month. I read about this solution on this site and thought we would give it a try. It works well for us.
> 
> Gene


Walgreens was my one stop too, and I give shake it up good before using it.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for all the info on this stuff. I made a triple portion of it a couple of years ago and lost my recipe. THIS is by far the best stuff I have ever used to keep my dogs ears clean and HEALTHY.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Be careful with the Gentian Violet or you will look like Barney. That stuff stains everything!


----------



## Dwayne Padgett (Apr 12, 2009)

16 oz. bottle isopropyl alcohol (or witch hazel)


If prefer the Witch Hazel. This will avoid any burning due to a mild infection or sores from scratching.


----------

